# My first IVF experience



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi All
I found this site so useful when I went through my first round of IVF, just reading through people's experiences really helped me, so I thought I would give back by sharing my own!. Apologies in advance as I don't know the acronyms.

I'm 36, no known fertility issues, it is likely that issues lie with hubby.  I was put on fairly low dose of Gonal F 125. Now I hate needles, this was my biggest fear. Hubby is doc which does help but what I learnt is that it's about figuring whats comfortable for you, in terms of positioning, how much you pinch..by the last injection we probably figured out the most comfortable technique lol.

I had about 26 follis by scan 2 and boy was I bloated. By scan three which fell on a Thursday they felt I was ready for EC on the Sat, but because the NHS don't do pesa on sat they had to draw it out till Monday!!. By then I was in increasing discomfort and could barely walk to the clinic. Obviously at that point they felt my estrogen levels were too high to do a fresh transfer :-( . I have read that egg collection is a mild process but being honest after mine I was in so much pain, my husband had to get them to give me stronger painkillers and I physically couldn't leave the clinic till about 1pm and my procedure was at 930am. My saving grace was that they got 12 Eggs..

Out of the 12, 7 matured with 100% fertilising, but this morning I found out that only one has made it to day 6 of blastocyst and is being frozen. This news really took us by surprise, here we were debating about whether we were going to put one or two back and now that's not even an option. I feel like the wind has been taken out my sails. It also makes me doubt the clinic, thinking if they hadn't over stimulated me I would have been able to do a fresh transfer and maybe would have had more viable embryos. Just shows you never know with IVF :-(

Now just waiting to see when I can do the ET... Hope everyone is doing well out there on their IVF journeys.


----------



## Lanny85 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi,

It's useful to hear other people experiences as it makes me realise I have to be prepared for all possibilities.  I'm about to start my first supression injection tonight, not feeling too nervous about the injection just can't really believe it's all happening! Thanks for sharing your experiences and good luck with the transfer.

Alanna


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Alanna

How exciting for you!.. 

first day of the injections (despite being apprehensive of them initially) was probably the most exciting day of the whole process for me because it was the first day I felt that it was all truly starting and I was finally taking some control!. 

Good luck, hope all goes as it should


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Argy bargy good luck. It goes to show you don't know with ivf. I'm hopefully starting the end of this year and getting all the info I can so reading posts really prepares me. Needles terrify me, I've had so many by doctors I'm used to them doing it but to think of giving one to myself knocks me sick I'm so squeamish, I've got ear piercings and it used to knock me sick just putting them in I can't look when I'm doing it. My partner is also squeamish which doesn't help. His mum could possibly help cause she was a carer and used to give injections but I can't go to her every day as she works   good luck


----------



## Luckylucky1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Argybargy

Thanks for sharing your experience. It is very useful for everybody who is going through the same thing. I hope your ET will result in pregnancy  Wish you a lot of luck!!!


----------

